# should i try salt?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well i have a 10 gallon with a light, heater, and HOB. What else do i need to start a sw tank? How much would it cost? I can't use liverock, every year my tanks are moved to my summer home so the liverock would have die off and i'd have to recure it so i think a small skimmer would be better. What could i put in this tank? I love puffers but there aren't any in sw that stay that small, right? also no corals or amemones, i'm not made of money and i'm on the same conditions as the liverock. I got a pet store near me that sells sw fish, they got the coolest dog faced puffer but i know, 100+ gallons


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A saltwater tank is not for you.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

If you don't have the time or money to put into a saltwater tank, rethink your desire. Most saltwater tanks you see are BIG, because the fish need a lot of room and you can't do much with a 10 gallon anyway. Since you move around a lot, that's also not good for the fish. Saltwater fish need stability, and (i'm not sure if i'm right about this) they are very, very easily stressed. I haven't looked into saltwater too much, just because I learned early on that they were TOO MUCH work and money, which meant I didn't have enough time to dedicate to the tanks nor do I have a job (heck, I'm just a teenager, too.) that would support the hobby. Why don't you just keep going with freshwater fish and learn as much as you possibly can about saltwater aquaria during your teenage years. When you're an adult and have a job that can support you, house payments (or rent), utilities, food, clothes, a vehicle, insurance, etc etc AND your hobby, then go for it.  Your parents probably won't appricate you getting into a very expensive hobby that's hard to upkeep and such when THEY'RE the ones that have to pay for it. I have a ton of tanks that I save my lunchmoney and money from odd jobs to pay for, and I'm scratching together all that I possibly can because I'm in need of two 55 gallons right now. My mom can't pay for them just because I need them--It's a hobby that I have to support on my own. My mom's a single working woman that has to support me, a house, and everything else. Don't burden your parents with a hobby they'll have to pay out the ying yang for. 

Think on the hobby and learn as much as you can about it. When you have your own income and enough time (and not so much moving), attempt.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

thanks, i'll come back to this dream in....15+ years lol


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lol. You don't have to wait that long, but you must be prepared to spend some money and a lot of time for the initial months. A larger tank (40 gallons and larger) should really be your first venture into saltwater. More water is more forgiving.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Look at it this way fishboy, in the meantime you can spend time learning all about saltwater since theres ALOT more to it then FW. We're in the same boat as you


----------

